# What's wrong with my baby?! :(



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Bella was up 5 times last night barking to go out to pee. She normally sleeps all through the night. She also piddled in "her room" today (something that has only happened ONCE before) within an hour of coming in. And now she just wet her bed. Dh thinks she didn't want to go out in the rain (he'd just offered her to go out a few minutes earlier). I don't think it was the rain...she's never been overly fussy about that before and generally enjoys making a wet and muddy mess of herself.

The other thing is, since last night, when she goes, she sort of hunts around (imagine a dog looking for a place to have a BM...) for a while in that mid-squat position...starting to piddle but keeping moving. The puddle in the house was a puddle then a trail.

We took her to the vet who felt her bladder and said it felt fine and took a urine sample. Hopefully we'll hear something definitive tomorrow. 

But what do my poodle experts think?! 



I'm afraid we're in for another long night. Nothing like letting the dog out in the pouring rain all night long. 

There have been zero dietary changes, vaccinations, trips to doggie daycare or anything. As well she had a rather limited amount of water available to her yesterday evening and night so I don't think she was drinking excessively at all. She actually drinks very little but we put a bunch of water with her kibble so she gets some at least.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I am guessing bladder infection : (((. Such a sudden change and the WAY she is peeing and the FREQUENCY definitely have nothing to do with rain IMO 

Her pacing around to find a place and to position herself also indicates to urgency : ((( and discomfort : (((.

I really hope they will discover what is bugging her very fast : ((( !!!!!!

Keep us posted :clover:


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I'd guess UTI too. The vet took a urine sample, so hopefully you'll get an answer soon!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Well you took the measures I would have suggested, a visit to the vet. Sounds like a UTI, which can be taken care of. Have visited with so many people perplexed as to what in the heck is going on with their dog who has been potty trained for so long, and now having accidents. BINGO... bringing them tot he vet and finding out its a urinary track infection actually makes them feel better, not wanting to think their dog is regressing.
Hope the lab results tell the story. No fun to worry is it, hang in there.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

I definitely don't think it's regressing...and actually she almost NEVER alerts to go out (I've posted about this before and am failing at the 'ring the bells' technique, too. It is a big problem...one that keeps her confined to her room when we are not keeping her right with us). 

This could be a quick opportunity to reinforce that new behavior of asking to go out...if we can be somewhat coherent in the night, tonight. Though she did wet her bed, poor doggie, so maybe she wont' even ask anymore.  

Or should we not be feeding her anything right now, if it was a UTI or bladder infection?

And how do they contract either of those?


Thanks!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

You need to take her to the vet ASAP. I also think it's a bladder-related thing. 

She will be fine. Good luck~ Keep us posted.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Bladder infections or UTI's (urinary tract infections) basically mean the same thing. Bacteria somehow managed to get its way into the bladder. It is more common in females. UTI's cause an increased urgency in urination, increased frequency of urination, and can be painful on urination. The urine many times will be cloudy instead of clear like normal. 

For a UTI the vet will test the urine sample they took to see if bacteria and other indicators of infection are present. If it is a UTI a course of antibiotics usually takes care of the infection and things should go back to normal. 

I'd keep feeding her as long as she has an appitite. Lots of water too. You want to flush the bladder as much as possible to aid in getting rid of the bacteria. Some antibiotics used for UTI's should be given with lots of water too. You can use a bit of chicken or beef stock mixed in the water if she isn't interested in water.

I hope Bella feels better soon!! Keep us posted when the vet gets back to you.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

ugh what's with poodles peeing? Bella is in her first heat so she's sleeping in the kennel at night- woke up to a LAKE in her kennel she never made a noise all night SO not like her at all


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Poor baby, I agree, probably a bladder infection. Hope she feels better quickly!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm sorry for Bella's discomfort and your worry! Like the others said, it sounds like a bladder infection to me. I wholly endorse continuing to allow her to eat and drink. BTW, even us human females can be felled by UTI's, they're no fun and painful at times, too. Our anatomy sets us up for 'em, unfortunately. As one gal to another, I hope your sweet spoo feels better fast!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Could it get better on it's own? She only woke up once last night to go out (thankfully!)

Still waiting to hear the test results...


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Infections usually need immediate action and use of antibiotics since ,if left untreated, can become chronic and cause permanent damage , even death.

Sometimes body's own immune system can eradicate infection. With urinary tract it is somewhat difficult due to anatomy and possible reflux happening and that is why symptoms can fluctuate - get better for a while and than having a relapse.

Try not to worry in advance - I know it is easy for me to say : ( ...


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I don't know how helpful this was!

They called back...trace amounts of blood...no bacteria (but went on to explain why that didn't mean there was not any...just that in this sample there was not any and that was not atypical of a UTI or bladder infection) and high white blood cell counts. Couldn't say if it was UTI or bladder.

*She wants to culture the urine to find out what type of bacteria (but wait, she said there wasn't any in the sample? How does that work?) *then test to see what kind of antibiotics would work best. But recommends starting on them anyway in the mean time.

Well...huh?

I'm seriously concerned about the digestive side effects of the bacteria and we will start loading her up on probiotics with her next meal (picking up the ABX later today).

Can anyone shed some light on the bolded part?

Anyone ever given their dog cranberry juice? She (who by the way isn't our regular new vet, he has thurs/fridays off) went on to say she knows it alters pH but hasn't read any studies on in for canines.

I miss my holistic vet.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

based on my experience with my schnauzer, this sounds like the 'routine'.

maybe the amount of bacteria is not enough to show up in the first test … my vet back then prescribed broad spectrum antibiotics while we were waiting for the culture to come back.

blood can mean simple infection or stones/crystals. 

for the time being, i would not give cranberry juice because bella might need another urinalysis and you don't want to alter the pH value at this moment. try giving her chicken or beef broth to encourage water intake. that will encourage her to pee more (yes, maybe more accidents) and it helps to flush out crystals (if any) and bacteria.

nickel and i are sending positive healing vibes all the way to bella~


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

There must be very small amount of bacteria present in a sample so they did not see them and will now "seed" growing medium with urine sample to see "what" is actually possibly growing there. To be honest, it is MUCH better that they had to do it since they will know exactly what kind of bacteria is present and prescribe correct antibiotic. Otherwise they choose to prescribe wide spectrum AB and it disturbs GI tract even more .

If they do not find bacteria, than they have to check for kidney stones.

I am sorry, I have no idea if cranberry is acceptable for dogs - hopefully somebody will know and chime in :act-up:


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I got some clarification on the bacteria...she only sent a small amount to the lab and was saying that in that small amount there may not be any, but for the culture they use a much greater sized sample.

So, one abx down the hatch. I put it in a piece of cheese...we used to call that "Happy Cheese" as we'd drug our lab that way for the 4th of July. She'd inhale it, none the wiser.

Miss Poodle had a much harder time. I guess she pays more attention to her meals....chew chew chew...drop...chew chew chew...drop. Repeat. LOL. It finally went in. I was sure she'd end up tasting the ABX. Note to self - next time smaller amount of cheese.

She'd had two servings of "Kibble Soup" so far today. I put a bunch of water in her food bowl, with 1/2 the amount of kibble she'd normally get. She laps it all up. 

I appreciate the ideas for the broth, but since she's on a limited protein diet, I'm trying as much as possible not to introduce anything new. I was even wary of the cheese. 

Ironically, we were just about to start introducing proteins back in to try to figure out what her allergen was. I'm so relieved I didn't start yet!

Schnauzerpoodle - thank you for pointing out a good reason not to do the cranberry.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

So depending on the lab and what exact tests they run, only a small drop of urine may be put under a microscope to see what's floating around. It is possible that if there are lots of white blood cells the bacteria will be eaten by the white blood cells(their job!) or in that tiny tiny drop of urine on the microscope slide there just wasn't bacteria present. 

As for the culture a bigger sample is used to grow single bacteria into lots of bacteria that can be seen in the dish and then identified easier. 

Signs of an infection from a urinalysis can include increased pH, WHITE BLOOD CELLS, and the presence of bacteria or nitrates. Normal urine does not have any blood, but a few cells due to an infection wouldn't worry me. But like schnauzerpoodle said blood can indicate other things like crystals. So if there is a lot of blood or it doesn't go away after the infection is clear then I'd want to dig further to find out why. 

I agree start the antibiotics right away. Once the antibiotics are in Bella's system hopefully she'll start feeling better in a day or two. 

Mia sends the best to Bella!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

So, I have an update. The vet called to say the culture grew e-coli. :afraid: She said they have a certain amount in their gut so it's not totally abnormal (really?) to exist, but just traveled up into her urinary tract. 

I'm thinking this problem could be b/c of the last awful grooming appointment where she came not having her nether-regions shaved up at ALL! There's hair there for bacteria to get trapped in. Grumble. 

She said the ABX we're already using is perfect for it, so that is good. And so far so good on her stomach not being sensitive to it. 

Thanks everyone for your concern and helpful replies. She's been feeling better since the very first night and sleeping through the night since the next one. We made sure to take her out many many times per day the first few days. And she's had many "bowls of kibble soup" to get her to drink more water.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to know that your vet has found out the cause and that Bella is feeling better. Didn't know that it can travel up to the urinary tract …. thanks for posting an update.

Healing vibes from me and Nickel~


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Glad she is on the mend! I hope she continues to improve.


----------

